# Fsw



## vhadule (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 4years experience in IT, B.Sc(IT) from Mumbai university..
I have calculated my points online, it comes to 70 /100.
Now I will start the procedure for ECA and IELTS. Will it be too late if I start it from today 29/07/2013.
Also, do I need to go through an agent or can I do the full process on my own.

Regards
Varsha


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Given the number of available spots and the length of time since the program reopened, it's unlikely there are any openings left, however, nothing official has been posted yet so.....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What category are you in?
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
Your total years of work experience and your degree are important, but you also need to have done most of the tasks as describe in the hoc. You are ok with that one too?

As Liam(at)Large already said: I think you are too late. But you can hope that next your your profession is still on the list.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Doubt if you would be able to come in the cap this year...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aovj20uHVWyzdGFqSGJUOEtVX0h5eWM0cXB5dlAtOEE&output=html

but no harm completing the IELTS and ECA this year itself...


----------



## vhadule (Jul 29, 2013)

I am in 2174 code...on the CIC website it show only 120 applications has been accepted...and the total is 300 per occupation..


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

When did you sent your application... do check the link below...
there are many in line already...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...CC&sortcolid=70&sortasc=false&rowsperpage=600

More active discussion forum for Canada:
FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

How do you calculate your online points? Sorry for noob question


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Check this site for all the information you need:

Federal Skilled Worker Program


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Check this site for all the information you need:
> 
> Federal Skilled Worker Program


Thankyou!


----------

